# fellow minot-ers...



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Where do you guys go to sight in your rifle. I don't know if i will make it back out to the farm before deer season (2 1/2 hr drive) and I need to sight my new rifle in better. It was so windy the day i tried i'm not sure where it is.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess I'm lucky and can just shoot off the deck at my house. But I used to go just a couple miles south of town and shoot. I can give you directions to where we used to go if you want!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That would be great!!!


----------

